# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  میشه بدون گرفتن دیپلم مجددتجربی پیش مجددتجربی گرفت؟

## yasin tahazadeh

میشه بدون گرفتن دیپلم مجددتجربی پیش مجددتجربی گرفت؟ :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

کسی نبود :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (110):

----------

